# Nokia X3 in Schwarzbier ertrunken!



## BautznerSnef (3. Juni 2011)

Nabend,

mir ist vor kurzem (vor 2 Stunden ca.) mein X3 in Eibauer Schwarzbier ertrunken. War sofort aus und habe ne ewigkeit gebraucht um den Akku rauszubekommen. Sim und Speicherkarte habe ich entfernt. Da ich leider kein passendes Werkzeug habe, kann es nicht auseinander genommen werden. Kann ich das Handy nun wegschmeißen oder ist da noch was zu retten?


----------



## jensi251 (3. Juni 2011)

Würde es erstmal trocknen lassen, vielleicht hast du Glück.
Glaube aber eher das es vorbei ist.


----------



## DAEF13 (3. Juni 2011)

Wichtig ist, es lange(!) trocknen zu lassen. Leg es am besten auf die Heizung (wobei die im Sommer eh nicht an ist), bzw. an einen warmen Platz. Was auch gut hilft: mit einem Saubsauger Feuchtigkeit absaugen. Nimm aber keinen Föhn, sonst verteilst du die Brühe nur im Inneren.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Juni 2011)

Ein Kumpel von mir sagt, das es 3 Tage in Reis trocknen liegen soll.
Getrocknet wurde auf'm Grill, aber nicht lange.


----------



## Hooby2011 (4. Juni 2011)

Sollte ein gutes hady aushalten. meiner schwester ist ist eins in die toilette gefallen. sie hat es noch mal abgewaschen und ne woche trocknen lassen unter der heizung. funktioniert wie vorher. war aber kein touch handy....


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Juni 2011)

Das Nokia X3 ist ein Billighandy ohne Touchscreen! Dann werde ich mal eine Woche abwarten


----------



## zøtac (4. Juni 2011)

Wird schon schief gehen.
Mein Wildfire hat sogar die Waschmaschine überlebt


----------



## Resax (4. Juni 2011)

wars dann wenigstes mal sauber 

aber am besten ist es sehr lange zu trocken und nicht zu früh probieren ob es noch geht, da dies zu einem kurzschluss führen kann.


----------



## Lee (4. Juni 2011)

Ich würde es vorher noch einmal mit Wasser abwaschen. Sonst hast du das ganze Klebrige Zeug im Handy.


----------



## Per4mance (4. Juni 2011)

ich benutzt zur elektronikreinigung immer 100%tigen alkohol der hinterlässt keine rückstände und hat kein wasseranteil.

und selbst wenn das handy noch geht kannst gut sein das höhrer oder micro hinüber sind.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Juni 2011)

Hauptsache meine Adressbuch ist noch vorhanden. 

Ich hab ja noch etwas mehr als ein 1 Jahr Garantie, kann man das was machen?


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (4. Juni 2011)

ich glaube wenn du keine versicherung abgeschloßen ahst kannste das knicken weil auf eigen verschulden gibts keine Garantie.


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Juni 2011)

Moin, da haste recht.


----------



## watercooled (5. Juni 2011)

In Bier ersoffen 

Also erstmal alles abbauen und Akku raus!

Dan mit einem dünnen Schraubenzieher seitlich vorsichtig aufhebeln. Jetzt mit allen Mitteln versuchen trocken zu kriegen.

Evt. Noch bei 60 Grad für Ne Stunde innen Ofen.

Noch ein paar Tage liegen lassen und es dürfte mit Glück wieder funktionieren


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Juni 2011)

Leider hab ich kein Torx. 
Handy lag ne halbe Stunde aufm Grill. 
Handy sieht derzeit aus wie ne Teigtasche. Da umhüllt von Zewa Papier und mit Reis überdeckt.


----------



## stahlschnabel (5. Juni 2011)

ich hoffe du hast das bier auch vorher noch ausgespült. besser als dest. wasser wäre wahrscheinlich noch waschbenzin aus der apotheke. damit mach ich immer die lackierte und gebürstete aluplatte von meinem amp sauber .. ohne den lack zu beschädigen. 

sonst fängt das handy bestimmt in 1-2 monaten schön zu müffeln an ... trotz reinheitsgebots


----------



## Mistadon (5. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Wird schon schief gehen.
> Mein Wildfire hat sogar die Waschmaschine überlebt


 
Was für ein Qualitätsmerkmal! Werde trotzdem nicht ausprobieren, ob das auch bei mir klappt 

@Topic: Möglichst weit auseinanderbauen, dann an einen warmen Platz legen und ein paar Tage trocknen lassen. Destilliertes Wasser würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, denn wenn das auch nur ein bisschen verunreinigt wird... naja.


----------



## localhost (5. Juni 2011)

Ich sehe schwarz für dein Handy  

In der Zwischenzeit schon versucht an dein Adressbuch heranzukommen?


----------



## stahlschnabel (5. Juni 2011)

Mistadon schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Qualitätsmerkmal! Werde trotzdem nicht ausprobieren, ob das auch bei mir klappt
> 
> @Topic: Möglichst weit auseinanderbauen, dann an einen warmen Platz legen und ein paar Tage trocknen lassen. Destilliertes Wasser würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, denn wenn das auch nur ein bisschen verunreinigt wird... naja.



und was passiert wenn das wasser verunreinigt wird?


----------



## Per4mance (5. Juni 2011)

nimm reinen alkohol aber wiklich den mit 100% da kannste das handy komplett durchspülen weil der nnicht leittet und zu 100% verdampft.

ich reinige so alles was mit elektrik ist.


----------



## stahlschnabel (5. Juni 2011)

reiner alkohol leitet nicht, korrekt. schwer nur die Reinheit zu bewahren, denn beim reinigen erhält der Alkohol Ionen die ihn dann wieder leitfähig machen. 
Klar ist Wasser die schlechteste Lösung, einigen wir uns auf reinen Alkohol und/oder Waschbenzin. Strom darf das Teil ohnehin nicht im jetzigen Zustand bekommen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Juni 2011)

Das Nokia müffelt ja bereits  (Riecht zumindest besser als vorher )
Noch hab ich nicht versucht, das Handy in gang zu setzen. Werd ich aber die Woche noch machen. Gereinigt hab ich da nix. Ausser Zewa, Reis und Grill kam da nix anderes ran, seit der Tauchstation.


----------



## stahlschnabel (6. Juni 2011)

geil wirds erst wenn die pilzkulturen durch die öffnungen kommen  bitte fotos machen ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Juni 2011)

Schau mer mal 


€dit: Handy Funktioniert einigermaßen, ich konnte meine Adressbuch sichern. Ich darf bloß nicht zusammenklappen sonst gehts aus. Werde die Tage wohl ein neues bestellen. Wird wahrscheinlich ein X6.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Juni 2011)

Mein Handy Funktioniert wieder einwandfrei! Mit hilfe von pitti85 und etwas Glück und ein bischen Verdünnung. 
Danke nochmal an alle für diverse hilfreiche Tipps.


----------



## Micha77 (27. Juni 2011)

X6 ist aber nicht so gut


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Juni 2011)

Micha77 schrieb:


> X6 ist aber nicht so gut


 
Da hast du recht! 
Derzeit hab ich 2 Smartphones im Visier, das HTC Sensation und das Samsung Galaxy S 2.


----------

